# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  tableteki na odchudzanie Slimcea

## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie, mam pytanie. Od kilku tygodni prowadzę swój cykl odchudzający w skład którego wchodzą ćwiczenia i dieta.
Zamierzam teraz również posiłkować się tabletkami Slimcea. Przed zakupem chciałabym jednak prosić o opinie na temat składu. czy jest bezpieczny ? jakich efektów można się spodziewać ? czy można uświadczyć efektu jojo ?

----------


## DobraRada

L-tyrozyna - wspiera spalanie tłuszczu

Ekstrakt zielonej herbaty - przyśpiesza spalanie tłuszczu poprzez zwiększenie pochodnych adrenaliny w zakończeniach nerwowych

Ekstrakt z guarany - zawiera kofeinę która rozbija komórki tłuszczowe

Ekstrakt z Yerba Mate - tak jak wyżej

L-karnityna - ten związek występuje w prawie każdym suplemencie wspomagającym odchudzanie. Pozwala na momentalne spalanie kwasów tłuszczowych które zazwyczaj są kumulowane w tkance tłuszczowej.

Ekstrakt z nasion białej fasoli - naturalnie zmniejsza kaloryczność każdego posiłku

Chrom - ogranicza apetyt, odpowiada za prawidłowe działanie insuliny w naszym organizmie.

Cholina - prowadzi jednocześnie do redukcji wagi i zmniejsza ilość tłuszczu odkładającą się na brzuchu oraz największych partiach mięśniowych.

Ekstrakt z Garcinia Cambogia - blokuje przemianę nadmiaru cukrów w tłuszcz.

Ekstrakt z morszczynu pęcherzykowatego - źródło jodu który jest potrzebny do odpwiedniego działania tarczycy

Bioflawonoidy cytrusowe - ogranicza powstawanie nowoych komórek tłuszczowych nwet gdy spożywana jest zbyt duża ilość kalorii, wpływa na poprawę pracy układu krążenia.

Izoflawony sojowe - podobne działanie jak wyżej

jeszcze widzę 3 inne składniki ale te co opisałem są najważniejsze w procesie odchudzania. Sprawdziłem też ilość każdego składnika w preparacie - jest prawidłowa. Wszystko wskazuje na to że ten suplement może faktycznie skutecznie pomóc w odchudzaniu ale trzeba pamiętać o najważniejszym czyli odpowiednio zbilansowanej diecie i ćwiczeniach.

----------


## Katnnis

Ja szczerze wolę stosować suplementy niż takie tabletki "cud" - nie ufam takim specyfikom... W zamian mogę Ci polecić suplement diety DicoPlus. Mi one bardzo pomogły podczas odchudzania, dzięki nim skończyłam z podjadaniem  :Smile:  Zawiera on głównie glukomannan, czyli błonnik pokarmowy. Nie jest to czysta chemia, jak większość tabletek odchudzających...

----------


## wera43

Tabletkom cudownym mówmy zdecydowanie "nie" szkoda zdrowia

----------


## AGabi

> Ja szczerze wolę stosować suplementy niż takie tabletki "cud" - nie ufam takim specyfikom... W zamian mogę Ci polecić suplement diety DicoPlus. Mi one bardzo pomogły podczas odchudzania, dzięki nim skończyłam z podjadaniem  Zawiera on głównie glukomannan, czyli błonnik pokarmowy. Nie jest to czysta chemia, jak większość tabletek odchudzających...


 ale te tabletki Slimcea to też suplement diety  :Smile:  Tylko że mają skład bardziej dopasowany do problemów z otyłością

----------


## Uleczka

U mnie bez efektów jojo a jestem już trochę po kuracji. Slimcea to akurat dobry produkt, znany wszystkim skład w 100% naturalny, dopuszczony legalnie do sprzedaży w Polsce i nieszkodliwy. Tak więc te tabletki polecam innych bym się nie odważyła kupić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przetestowane i warte polecenia. wprawdzie to tylko wspomagacz ale mimo to działa bardzo dobrze

----------


## cau

Też polecam, jeden z lepszych suplementów na odchudzanie.

----------


## martusia30

Polecam jako wspomagacz.

----------


## MajeczkaLysa

Boże, a nie lepiej trochę ruchu plus dieta...?

----------


## Drwall

Nie jest to dobry suplement na odchudzanie..

----------


## Ewka0

> Nie jest to dobry suplement na odchudzanie..


A dlaczego nie? ja jakoś stosowałam i schudłam w 3 miesiące 18kg, jeżeli to nie jest dobry suplement to zgłupiałam

----------


## Karola12

Suplementy nie są złe, ale nie można tylko na nich polegać. Dieta + ruch to podstawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

działają ale faktycznie jako uzupełnienie. i to bardzo dobrze. jednak nie można myśleć o super efektach siedząc na fotelu przed telewizorem i wcinając tylko tabletki

----------


## majucha

jaka jest dzienna dawka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zalecana dzienna  dawka to dwie  tabletki  najlepiej rano i wieczorem po jedzeniu

----------


## WagaSTOP_pl

Tak generalnie rzecz biorąc to nie słyszałam o tym suplemencie więc ciężko mi powiedzieć czy aby faktycznie jest skuteczny i sprawdzony. Warto byłoby połączyć go z jakąś dietą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mogę go polecić bo stosowałam. działa.

----------


## gosieczka

Moim zdaniem to jeden z najlepiej działających suplementów na odchudzanie dostępnych na Polskim rynku  :Smile:  brałam wcześniej inne i efektów za bardzo nie było widać, całkowicie inaczej co było dla mnie naprawdę miłym zaskoczeniem zadziałała slimcea, zgubiłam 13 kilo po całej trzy miesięcznej kuracji i w końcu jestem zadowoloną z życia kobietą  :Smile:

----------


## pukpuk24h

Przy dobrej diecie i sile woli tabletki nie są potrzebne  :Smile:

----------


## AnnnnkaAn

Niektórym tak jak ja sama dieta i sport przynoszą marne efekty, i dlatego możemy się wspomgać suplementami na odchudzanie, sama osobiście bo grunotownym przebadaniu rynku wybrałam slimcea, po prostu najbardziej jej zaufałam, i nie pożałowałam tego, jestem już po całej 3 miesięcznej kuracji i schudłam podczas niej 10 kilogramów przy czym nie miałam żadnych efektów ubocznych. Od kiedy schudłam te 10 kilo wierze w tabletki i nikt nie będzie mi teraz udowadniać że jest inaczej. Polecam Anka

----------


## grzekow

Suplement suplementem a watroba watrobą. Należy dokłądnie przeczytać skład i zorietować sięczy nie ma tam nieporządanych dla wątroby substancji.

----------


## ViBio

Szczerze jak widze co zawiera to slim...cośtam to pierwsza myśl jaka mi się nasuwa - po co jeść chemie?

Guarana - można, jeść i pić w czystej postaci, po co ekstrat?
Zielona herbata - no bez jaj? Sto razy bardziej na logike wypić naturalną herbatkę  :Smile: 

I tak mógłbym wymieniać z całą resztą. To moje zdanie i opinie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

??? Buahahahahahahaha chemia? buahahahahaha no chyba sobie żartujesz albo nie widziałaś składu który jest jawny i w 100% naturalny, hahahaha strasznie mni erośmieszył Twój komentarz  :Smile:  ale wystarczy że ktoś jest inteligenty to sam sobie sprawdzi skład  :Smile:  a właśnie to że jest naturalny zacedydowło o tym że ją zamówiłam i dzięki niej schudłam 11 kilogramów w okresie 3 miesięcy, hahaha no normalnie po Twoim komenarzu się popłakałam za śmiechu  :Smile:

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Sorry Nie Zarejstrowana ale śmiech może ogarnąć  na Twój stosunek do tego co jesz. 
ViBio prawdopodobnie pamięta jeszcze tą aferę z niemieckimi suplementami do odchudzania
w których odkryto jaja tasiemca. Były rewelacyjnie skuteczne szczególnie u ludzi inteligentnych.  :Smile: 
Oczywiście daleko mi do wypowiadania się na temat SLIMCEA. 
Absolutnie mogą być odlotowe ale je się to co samemu się zrobiło .
To tylko mój głos poparcia dla ViBio, wera43..... 
Wiele osób powinno się zbadać pod kątem co zakłóca im prawidłową przemianę materii 
a nie sięgać po wynalazki maskujące chorobę. 
Moja ostatnia pacjentka z takimi problemami miała bruzdogłowca szerokiego (patrz stopka posta)
A śmieszny to jest efekt jo-jo. Żeby zmienić figurę trzeba zmienić swoje życie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## JawnaJagoda

Wszystkie jesteście śmieszne,bo kłocicie się niewiadomo o co, jeżeli ktoś chce brać tabletki niech bierze, a jak nie to nie,ja sama korzystałm z slimcea i moge się na jej temat wypowiadać :Smile:  prawdą jest fakt,że jest ona z naturalnych składników które są jawne :Smile:  więc nie ma ryzyka, a co do jaj taśiemca, prawda była taka efera z jakimiś tam tabletkami ale że tak napisze "no bez jaj "  :Smile:  wieć wracając do samej slimcea, ja osobiście jestem przykładem jej skuteczności bo pozwoliła mi schudnąć 11 kilogramów w okresie 3 miesięcy, co jak wiecie mądre Panie jest bardzo skutecznym efektem jak i bezpiecznym dla organizmu  :Smile: 
Dziękuje za uwagę i polecam się na przyszłość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, ja postwaiłam na slimcea i wygrałam dzięki temu walkę z nadwagą, schudłam 11 kilogramow w zaledwie 3miesiące

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Myślę,że to nic nie da jak tylko komfort psychiczny że coś robimy,działamy i walczymy z nadwagą. Tylko dobra dieta i systematyczny trening mogą tutaj coś zdziałać i faktycznie pomóc nam osiągnąć sukces.

----------


## Wujek

Jeśli ćwiczysz i stosujesz dietę, to nie potrzebujesz suplementów. Fakt, że osiągniecie zamierzonej wagi będzie trwało dłużej, ale i efekty dłużej się utrzymają

----------


## Robbik

Moim zdaniem jedynym skutecznym środkiem na odchudzanie jest zdrowa dieta plus ruch. Wystarczy pilnować pięciu posiłków dziennie, mniej więcej w podobnych przynajmniej godzinach je jadac i efekty się pojawią.

----------


## Suplago_pl

Zdrowa dieta,ruch i dobre suplementy diety na pewno pomogą nam w osiągnięciu celu,czyli schudnąć. Tak sie składa,że z suplementami mamy do czynienia na co dzień,wiec służymy swoją radą i pomocą na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby slimcea, na Ciebie fajnie zadziałała właśnie potrzebujesz do niej diety i ruchu, jest to wspomagacz w odchudzaniu, nie wierze że bez niego schudłabym 11 kilogramów w 3 miesiące, i to bez żadnego efektu jojo,jestem juz rok po skończonej kuracji i kilogramy jak spadły tak stoją w miejscu

----------


## malabeatka

Owszem, żeby slimcea zadziałała potrzeba jest dieta i ćwiczenia. I to zazwyczaj one, a nie te suplementy powodują schudnięcie, więc bezsensowne jest ich zażywanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie też slimcea jest na 1 miejscu jako wspomagacz odchudzania, bo same witaminy nie wystarczą. Koleżanka też brała slimcea ale narzekała, że nie działa ale on brała je tak, ze raz wzięła raz nie;/. Ja mimo to je kupiłam i się zacięłam, że bede brała systematycznie. żeby pomóc temu ściągnęłam sobie apkę na swojego soniacza moje-leczenie, i mi przypomina o witaminach, do biegania mam endomondo. I jestem ubezpieczona od pominięcia i zapomianania, u mnie sie sprawdza wszystko i schudłam już 7 kg :Wink: .

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

A czy oprócz samego suplementu także ćwiczyła,odżywiała się prawidłowo? Bo to są te najważniejsze szczegóły od których powinniśmy zacząć w kwestii odchudzania,cały czas powtarzamy to na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam slimcea, przy niej włąśnie stosowałam tak ważną diete, i ruch.Dzięki temu udało mi się schudnąć prawie 11 kilogramów. Ogólnie trzeba mieć dobre podejście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja juz tyle czasu cwicze i moja waga stoi w miejscu jestem zdeterminowanaa ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosując slimcea, wprowadziłam dietę atkisna i karnet na siłownie,przyniosło to rezultat 12 kilogramów mniej w 3 miesiące

----------


## Suplago_pl

A jak się odżywiasz? Bo piszesz o ćwiczeniach natomiast dieta także ma ogromne znaczenie,pisaliśmy o tym powyżej,podaj szczegóły,jeśli waga stoi w miejscu to znaczy,że odżywiasz się nieprawidłowo.

----------


## Annkowska

Ja bardzo sceptycznie podchodzę do takich tabletek. Lepiej wybrać diete i ćwiczenia, a nie jakieś bzdurne tabletki, które mogą bardziej zaszkodzić niż pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja do slimcea korzystałam z diety atkinsa, i sporo ćwiczyłam, bardzo mi się to opłaciłoboschudłam 11 kilogramów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo odpowiada mi skład dobrany w slimcea, okzało się że jest bardzo trafny i dobrze działający na mój organizm

----------


## elfik12

tabletki tak naprawde to jedno wielkie oszustwo. potem je odstawisz i co? wrocisz do poprzedniej wagi...  super jesli cwiczyc i faktycznie masz diete, to juz polowa sukcesu. wydaje mi sie ze jak masz problem to warto wybrac sie do specialisty. Myslalas o tym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak dobra, dobra może przy niektórych suplementach tak sprawa by wyglądała, ale jest jeden szkopół, bo ja już jestem 6 miesięcy po zakończonej kuraci slimcea na której schudłam 13 kilogramów, dochodząc do wagi sprzedślubu i ciąży, oczywiście ćwiczyłam i utrzymywałam diete, ale nie byłoby szans żeby osiągneła taki wynik w 3 miesiące nie stosując tego suplementu, ale dobra już nie o tym, tylko o fakcie że waga jak najbardziej utrzymuje mi się w miejscu od odłożenia tableteknie przytyłam ani kilograma, więc? co powiesz na to? hmmm może jednak są skuteczne długoterminowo i nie szkodliwe? bo również nie widze u siebie żadnych efektów ubocznych

----------


## ViBio

Jeśli preparat Slimcea, który jak widzę tak wielce chwalicie (przy czym nie znalazłem ani jednej negatywnej lub nawet obiektywnej odpowiedzi "za i przeciw"), w cenie minimum 75zł za w skrócie mówiąc _hamowanie łaknienia_ jest taki dobry, to ja szczerze wątpie w słuszność waszego podejścia do zdrowego stylu życia.

Te same właściwości mają naturalne produkty chociażby nasiona chia, przy czym cena jest tak samo naturalna jak i sam towar, czego nie można powiedzieć o "tych tabletkach". Czytaliście ich skład? Cała gama ekstraktów... to nie lepiej wypić napar z guarany, zielonej herbaty itd., wolicie przemiał i chlorki chlorków, pochodne pochodnych?

Ja stawiam na produkty ekologiczne, zdrowe i naturalne.

----------


## elfik12

a czy tak naprawde korzystanie z tych tabletek konsultowalas z takims lekarzem? pol rokut ot ak naprawde nic, z regoly wlasnie od pol roku zaczynaja sie takie problemy

----------


## OdchudzanieSklep

Myślę,że same tabletki tylko wspomogą i przyspieszą proces odchudzania,natomiast nie zastąpią ćwiczeń i diety, o tym należy pamiętać w pierwszej kolejności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naturalne składniki to jes właśnie zaleta slimceai nikt temu nie zaprzeczy, ja właśnieprzezto ją wybrałam, naczytałam się wcześniej wielena temat tego rodzaju supli i właśnie ona wydał mi się najtrafniejsza, i tak będe ją zachwalać bo jest skuteczna, biorąc ja ale orczywiście również ćwicząc i trzymając się diety schudłam w 3 miechy 12 kilogramów ato jest wyśmienity efekt biorąc pod uwage fakt że wcześniej naprawdę ciężko było mi osiągnąć taki efekt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat slimcea cięzko byłoby zarzucić że nie jest skuteczna, bo jak się sama przekonała jest i to bardzo, przy tym żadnych efektów ubocznych

----------


## elfik12

no nie wiem, ja sie nie przekonam do takiej formy odchudzania. rozmawialam nawet ze swoim dietetykiem na ten temat i on tez powiedzial, ze ok teraz nie masz efektu obocznego ale za jakis czas, nawet moze to byc za rok on sie w konu pojawi! to tak naprawde tylko rakie zaleczanie a nie leczenie! dlatego ja dalej bede sie upierac ze WARTO isc do specialisty :Smile:

----------


## gibons

Gdzie najbezpieczniej kupić te tabletki aby nie kupić podróbek ?
Apteka ?

----------


## gibons

Gdzie najbezpieczniej kupić te tabletki aby nie kupić podróbek ?
Apteka ?

----------


## Inga1234

ja nie polecam takich tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak chcesz mieć pewność żakupy oryginalnych to zamów je na stronie producenta piekna24.pl wtedy wiadomo że zamaiawiasz oryginał, sama stosowałam ten suplement i tam właśnie zamawiałam go. A co do osoby nademną czemu nie polecasz? stosowałaś ją? czy jesteś typowym ciemnogrodem który ma jakaś chorą wyobraźnie że wszystko truje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pół roku testowałam różne środki z różnymi skutkami. Jedne działały ale średnio inne w ogóle. Podeszłam do tego bardziej przemyślanie. Przygotowałam sobie dietę, której skrupulatnie przestrzegałam. Jako wsparcie zamówiłam te tabletki slimcea. Na pewno pomogły mi w jej utrzymaniu i przyczyniły się do spadku wagi. Polecam dodać to do diety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klucz do sukcesu to dobra dieta lub ćwiczenia i wspomaganie slimcea jako przyśpieszać efektu. 
Jako wspomagacz działa doskonale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę Slimcea z nowym rokiem. 8 dzień stosowania. Odczuwalne hamowanie łaknienia, więc powoli zaczyna klarować się moja dieta, a wiec już odczuwalne jest działanie Slimcea

----------


## DoraG

a ja stosowałam i na mnie nie działała. Dopiero wizyta w akademii zdrowego żywienia i ustawienie porządnej diety dało rezultaty. Może nie chudłam szybko, ale za to skutecznie. W 6 miesięcy osiągnęłam swój cel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam Slimcea na wakacjach. Żałuje że dopiero wtedy rozpoczełam kuracje  bo bym mogła bez wstydu wyjść chociaż to na plaże. Slimcea jest na prawdę skutecznym suplementem połączona z dietą ew. ruchem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja kuracja ze Slimcea dała mi spadek wagi o 8kg !!
Nie było łatwo ale sie udało.
Dieta nie była jakaś rygorystyczna. Zwyczajne rezygnowanie z nie zdrowego jedzenia. Wspomagacz oczywiście Slimcea. Kuracja trwała 3 miesiące. Teraz staram się po prostu nie wracać do starych nawyków żywieniowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałam kuracje tylko miesiąc. Jadłam po 2 tabletki dziennie. Jedno opakowanie starczyło mi aby zrzucić 4kg. Mama stwierdziła że już mi wystarczy więc nie zamawiałam kolejnych. Powiem tylko że skutecznie działają, przynajmiej tak było na mnie.

----------


## Annkowska

Osobiście jestem bardzo przeciwna takim tabletkom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie sprawdzonym sposobem na odchudzanie okazała się indydualna dieta sporządzana na podstawie sesji u dietetyka oraz suplementacja tabletkami Slimcea. Pozwoliło mi to w pełni kontrolować moją wagę i chudnąć tyle ile chce.

----------


## patrycja.sciana

Sama miałam taki problem, by przed zimą zrzucić denerwujące mnie te 5kg udało mi się w ciągu 2 miesięcy 
Polecam rowerek stacjonarny 1,5 do 2h godzin dziennie, 
jeśli ktoś ma siedzący tryb pracy to można się przymusić i po powrocie wskoczyć na rowerek książka w łapy i spalamy.
Z diet nie za bardzo mogę ci jakąś polecić, sama stosowałam się do ogólnych zaleceń:
-brak pieczywa
-brak makaronów
-owoce zamiast słodyczy
-ryby zamiast ciemnego mięsa 
Ratowałam się też suplementem zielona kawa max w tabletkach, miło dodają energii rano i odnoszę wrażenie że zmniejszają łaknienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zielona kawa to średni środek w porównaniu ze Slimcea. Czytałam kiedyś pewny artykuł porównawczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

raport po pierwszym miesiącu:
- hamowanie łaknienia odczuwalne i to w takim stopniu w którym sama decyduję co jem, więc dieta jest o wiele zdrowsza.
- spadek wagi o 4kg. Bardzo dobrze ze taki, ponieważ nie zdrowo jest chudnąć za dużo.

Podsumowanie: jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

biore slimcea 2 tygodnie. Mam malutki spadek wagi oraz faktycznie przyśpieszoną przemianę materii. Przy hamowaniu łaknienia już mi powoli brzuch się kurczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie koniecznie. Nie rozumiem takiego nastawienia. 
Na prawdę są sytuacje w których bez suplementacji prawie się nie da osiągnąć wymarzonej sylwetki. Wtedy właśnie warto wspomóc się takim suplementem. Ja bez tabletek Slimcea chudłam tak słabo że przerywałam kuracje bo brakowało mi silnej woli i motywacji. TYLKO z tabletkami dałam radę. Nie będę ściemniać że to cudowny środek.  Ale na prawdę pomaga. Miałam oczywiście dietę która była podstawą całego procesu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minął miesiąc od ukończenia kuracji. Waga przy nowych nawykach żywieniowych nie wraca. Nie ma efektu jojo mimo że nie stosuje już tabletek Slimcea. Schudłam dzięki nim, ale teraz dzięki sobie nie tyje ponieważ nauczyłąm się lepiej odżywiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpowiadam na pytanie. Na mnie okazały się bardzo skuteczne. Schudłam 9kg. 2 miesiace temu ukończyłam kuracje. Problem nie wraca, ale to już zasuga moich postanowień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam takie samo podejście do tego tematu jestem już z 3,5 miesiąca po utracie wagi i cały czas jestem w formie bo mam motywacje żeby dobrze wyglądać :Smile:  pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie zamwiacie slimcea ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpisz w google "Slimcea" a znajdziesz sklep  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

piekna24.pl tutaj macie sklep

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12kg mówi samo za siebie  :Smile:

----------


## ZosiaKatarzynska

Witajcie, jestem świeżo po kuracji z slimcea na której schudłam 14 kg, świetnie się teraz czuję i co najlepsze wypracowałam zdrowe nawyki żywieniowe a ćwiczenia weszły mi w krew. Nie boję się efektu jojo bo nie zamierzam przestawać ćwiczyć i stosować się do zasad zdrowego odżywienia. Dzięki swojemu sukcesowi zamknęłam buzie niedowiarkom którzy mówili mi że tylko stracę pieniądze a moja waga nie spadnie ani troszkę, teraz koleżanki które to mówiły są jakby zamurowane i te które również mają problem z nadwagą właśnie kupują ten suplement. Jestem zdania że slimcea to świetny wybór bo czemu nie wspomóc odchudzania i nie przyspieszyć efektów. Dzisiejsza medycyna i postęp farmaceutyczny daje możliwości tylko trzeba umieć się w tym wszystkim orientować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie ma innej opcji dla mnie aby się odchudzić. Moja przemiana jest tak wolna, ogólnie jak staram się sama to efekty są tak mizerne że zniechęcam się i przerywam kurację bardzo często. Odkąd mam slimcea jest o wiele lepiej, z efektami a za tym również z motywacją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ma innej opcji dla mnie aby się odchudzić. Moja przemiana jest tak wolna, ogólnie jak staram się sama to efekty są tak mizerne że zniechęcam się i przerywam kurację bardzo często. Odkąd mam slimcea jest o wiele lepiej, z efektami a za tym również z motywacją.


sorry, ale ja nie wierzę w tabletki cud. Piszcie co chcecie. 
Niezdrowe nawyki żywieniowe trzeba zmienić po prostu na zdrowe.
Nie chce mi się też wierzyć, że jak ktoś ćwiczy i je racjonalnie to albo nie może schudnąć, albo że tyje. Chyba, że jest chory, tarczyca, hormony i te sprawy. Ale to są wyjątkowe sytuacje.
serdecznie polecam Smacznie Dopasowaną i Vitalię. Tam macie prawdziwe efekty, prawdziwych ludzi. I nikt nie łyka żadnych kapsułek szczęścia. Jeśli ktoś stosuje się do diety, a możesz jeść co chcesz, makaron, ser, chleb, dżem, ale w odpowiednich ilościach to chudnie. 
Jak się dołoży ćwiczenia to już w ogóle efekty są jeszcze lepsze.

----------


## hanka74

To nie o to chodzi aby tabletki zdziałały cuda ale aby pomóc sobie w odchudzaniu. Ja biorę therm line fast, ćwiczę w domu godzinkę dziennie i nie jem po godzinie 19. Po miesiącu zjechałam 3,5 kg. Jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

każdy woli co innego lub ma inne podejście. Ja też jednak się przekonałam do slimcea i nie żałuje tego wyboru. W innym wypadku dalej bym błądziła i szukała rozwiązania które okazało się tak proste. Waga mnie demotywowała bardzo, ale nie mam już tego problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdecydowałam się na slimcea po tym jak zobaczyłam jak piszą o nich w moim ulubionym czasopiśmie. Stwierdziłam więc że nie może byc to ściema. Zamówiłam i sprawdziałam. Jestem bardzo zadowolona ze spadku wagi jaki osiągnełam oraz braku efektów ubocznych. Przestudiowałam skład który nie budzi zastrzeżeń a mimo to powoduje taki spadek wagi. Polecam gorąco.

----------


## Kasia1987

Dziewczyny!!!
Są lepsze tabletki niż slimcea!!!
Koleżanka poleciła mi African Mango!!!
100 % naturalnych składników!!!
Po 2 miesiącach prawie 10 kilo bez żadnych wyrzeczeń !!!3
Link w tytule  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny Na prawdę polecam!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile stosowałaś slimcea?  ja jestem na 1 tygodniu i oczekuje na efekty  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 miesiące i zanotowałam spadek 8kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ostatnimi czasy miałam na prawdę mało czasu dlatego zaniedbałam dietę. Wiele miesięcy zbierała się nadwaga. Ogrom obowiązków powodował to że jadłam nie zdrowo. Pomyślałam żę trzeba w końcu się za siebie wziąść i zamówiłam slimcea. Jestem po pierwszym miesiącu stosowania i odczuwam już wzmożony metabolizm oraz blokadę łaknienia. Doskonałe połączenie dające już fajne rezultaty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ej dziewczyny! po co tak truc organizm! naprawde nie wiecie ile o szkody dla waszego organizmu, wybierzcie sie chociaz do dietetyka by posluchac  o dobrym zdrowym odzywaiu o tym jakwazny jest ruch.. u mnie w klinice fajnie mi to wszysttko wyjansil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczynam dzisiaj ze slimcea.  :Smile:  napiszę o efektach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jak efekty koleżanko ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne suplementy to takie które mimo bezpiecznego składu dają wymierne efekty w postaci spadku wagi. Pod tym kątem szukałam swojego i przyjrzałam się tabletkom slimcea. Później je zamówiłam i przetestowałam ich działanie. Faktycznie dały mi to czego szukałam. Lepszą figurę w krótkim czasie. 2 miesiące i wróciłam na basen bez wstydu i z uśmiechem na twarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo długo nie mogłam na nic skuteczego trafić ale slimcea mnie uratowała. Dobry solidny produkt który jako suplement diety działa bardzo skutecznie w porównaniu z niektórymi suplementami na rynku które stosowałam. Slimcea jest bardzo dobra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrym wyborem okazał się dla mnie suplement diety slimcea który dołączyłam do mojej diety odchudzającej. Bez tego pewnie dawno porzuciła bym jakąkolwiek motywacje. Mimo dobrej diety spadki wagi były mizerne. Dopiero jak dołaczyłam właśnie Slimcea to zaczeło się coś dziać. Teraz jestem w stanie chudnąć w czasie 3 miesięcy ponad 10kg.

----------


## jarkamarka80

co ty nie powiesz ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myślałam że to ściema a jednak slimcea dała radę i pozwoliła mi schudnąć 11kg w 3 miesiace czyli pełny okres kuracji.

----------


## MrOptic_pl

Bo praktycznie rzecz biorąc jest to "ściema". Suplement może być tylko dodatkiem do diety,natomiast nigdy nie zastąpi ćwiczeń i zdrowego odżywiania się,tylko dzięki temu zgubimy zbędne kilogramy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nikt nie mówi że same się bierz slimcea. Ja z dieta stosowałam i potwierdzam również że slimcea bardzo sporo daje.

----------


## creeps

Testowałam ten suplement diety, i osobiście polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slimcea pozwoliła mi zrzucić 12kg w standardowym okresie kuracji, czyli 3 miesiące.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo czytałam o slimcea, zamówiłam i sprawdziłam. Efekt na prawdę rewelacyjny. Spadek wagi już po tygodniu stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze Green Magma to najbardziej skoncentrowany i najczystszy ekstrakt młodego zielonego jęczmienia dostępny na rynku !! Po drugie nawet tabletki Green Magmy nie spowodują, że kilogramy cudownie zaczną same znikać. To jest SUPLEMENT DIETY!! Czy wspomaga w walce z Kg?? Zdecydowanie TAK!!! Jednak właśnie wspomaga, nie zrobi 'roboty' za was. Czy jest skuteczny?? Oryginalna Formuła Green Magma, powstała w 1969r i gdyby była tylko 'jedno sezonową nowością' to nie pisalibyśmy o niej, prawie 50 lat później. Musi działać. Kwestia CENY. Oczywiście, wszyscy chcemy 'tanio i dobrze', ale czy to możliwe?? Koniec, końców jakość musi kosztować. Nie może być inaczej. Jeżeli ktoś wkłada w coś ogrom pracy, badań to ma prawo żądać odpowiedniego wynagrodzenia za to. Każdy z nas indywidualnie dokonuje wyboru : Czy dba o Siebie, czy tworzy tylko iluzje że to robi? I właśnie MAGMA to dbanie o siebie, a trawa jęczmienna za 20zł za wiadro to iluzja. Wszystkich, którzy wybierają mimo wszystko pierwszą opcję, zapraszam do kontaktu: info@sklepekohouse.pl Zdrowia i wytrwałości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to prawda. Slimcea dla mnie też okazał się skutecznym środkiem. Dzięki niemu te wakacje na prawdę fajnie spędziłam na plaży nie martwiąć się że jestem gruba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kiedyś stosowałam. Widzę że dalej na rynku. To dobrze, bo na prawdę solidny i dobry produkt na odchudzanie.

----------


## Traper

Poszukuję jakoś łagodnego spalacza i dlatego zainteresowałem się tym tematem. Nie stosowałem akurat tego suplementu, ale po lekturze opisów chyba się skuszę. Trochę polemiki z przemądrzalcami którzy powtarzają w kółko : "najważniejsza jest dieta i ruch, suplementy to tylko dodatek". Też byłem taki mądry mając 20 lat, kiedy siły witalne organizmu pozwalały trenować 2 godziny dziennie, nawet jak się otłuściłem to wystarczyło zwiększyć intensywność i/lub objętość treningu, przyjrzeć się uważnie temu co się jadło i kilogramy znikały. 20 lat później nie jest to już takie proste. Regeneracja organizmu już nie ta, czasu na ćwiczenie też nie ma tyle co kiedyś, do tego motywacja już też szwankuje i zwyczajnie się nie chce. Bez podpierania się właśnie takimi wynalazkami jak opisywana slimcea efekty przychodzą bardzo ciężko. Jeśli po zażyciu takiego specyfiku łatwiej pokonać "wewnętrznego lenia" i ruszyć do przodu, to jest jak najbardziej godny polecenia :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja opinia jest również pozytywna. Nie zawiodłam się na tych tabletkach Slimcea.

----------


## Marietataka

Mi z kolei pomógł schudnąć Therm Line Fast.Przez miesiąc łykałam te tabletki,do tego ćwiczenia, czasami spacer i udało mi się zrzucić 5-6 kilo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie wybór również padł na slimcea. Zdecydowanie najlepszy wybór z dostępnych na rynku suplementów na odchudzanie. Szybko pohamował łaknienie i zwiększył moją przemianę materii. Efekty same przyszły.

----------


## perfekcyjnagosia

Cudownym tabletkom mówię nie -

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli ktoś pyta mnie o suplementy diety to zawsze polecam slimcea. Mi pomogła więc czemu innym nie może

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem bardzo zadowolona z tego co osiągnełam stosując suplement slimcea. Schudłam, czuje się dużo lepiej. Nauczyłam się inaczej jeść, jeść zdrowo więc utrzymuje już wagę. Dzięki Slimcea schudłam ponad 10kg przez 3 miesiące czyli okres kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie ma się co dziwić. 10kg to dobry wynik. Też chce tyle schudnąć dlatego pomyślałam że przyłącze się do kuracji ze slimcea.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dwa tygodnie testów i znaczna poprawa metabolizmu. Blokada łaknienia. wieczorem już praktycznie nie jem kolacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wydaje mi się ze przy slimcea miałam najlepsze rezultaty w odchudzaniu w porównaniu ze wszystkim co stosowałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opinie na temat tabletek na odchudzanie są różne a to z powodu tego że cześć nie działa a inne tak. Przekonałam się do tabletek slimcea a to dlatego że bardzo mi pomogły schudnąć. Bez nich wiele miesięcy walczyłam o spadek wagi, który nie przychodził na tyle by mnie motywowało to do dalszych działań. 
Slimcea dała mi spadek wago i 14kg przezpełny okres kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ewentualnie masz gwałtowną zmianę diety to możesz dostać zaparć wiec najlepiej byś miała też przy sobie dicopeg . Pomaga rozluźnić jelita i stolec jest miększy co daje Ci swobodę ćwiczeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz stosować wybraną diete plus jakieś małe ćwiczonka z yt a do tego suplementy diety ale na bazie składników naturalnych np therm line fast . Sama nazwa mówi "fast" szybkie spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej oraz zbędnego cellulitu na udach , brzuchu czy pupie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile pudełek zamówić jak chce schudnąć 5kg? wiem że to indywidualna kwestia ale może doradzicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zależy od Twojego samo zaparcia. Jak do slimcea będzie rygorystyczna dieta to spokojnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi waga spadała znacznie jak stosowałam slimcea. Był to efekt diety ograniczającej tłuszcze, niewielkiego ruchu (raz w tygodniu bieganie ) no i tabletek Slimcea. Udawało mi sie nieraz chudnąć nawet 5kg miesięcznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Postanowiłam sobie z nowym rokiem schudnąć trochę więc spróbuje slimcea czy na mnie podziała tak dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak na mnie zadziałała to na każdego zadziała. Wcześniej wiele środków stoowałam i slimcea dopiero mi pomogła. Skuteczne tabletki na odchudzanie muszę przyznać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowy rok wiec sie zabieramy kochane za poprawę sylwetki  :Smile:  :Smile:  heh

----------


## wrono

kłócicie się o nic. Suplementy to głównie rośliny, naturalne składniki. Sam stosowałem suplement jak się odchudzałem, tyle że ja dobierałem go z składem typowo " męskim" brałem therm line man. Zależało mi by miał w składzie sinetrol, garcinie kambodżę, pieprz kajeński.

----------


## medynar

Nie każdy jest jednak w stanie tak dobrze dobrać poszczególne elementy pod siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najwyższy czas zabrać się za siebie dlatego też startuje z kuracją. Stawiam sobie cel 15kg w 3 miesiące. zobaczymy jak pójdzie. Testuje suplement slimcea

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie jestem po 3- miesięcznej kuracji slimcea, i co? i nic... schudłam 4 kg ale to tylko dzięki ćwiczeniom. Także kasa wyrzucona w błoto :-(

----------


## medynar

15kg w 3 miesiące to bardzo dużo, zejdzie sama woda o ile w ogóle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziwne. mój wynik był około 10kg ale prawie wgl nie ćwiczyłam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy organizm jest inny i każdy ma inne uwarunkowania do tego aby chudnąć.

----------


## doktorx

Na odchudzanie się nie je szitu,a  nie łyka więcej.

----------


## medynar

Dokładnie, doktorx ma rację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ludzie. Zrozumcie jak działają suplementy. Nie chodzi mi o to by bronić slimcea ale jest to produkt który zdecydowanie spełnia swoją role.

----------


## HolaOla

Ja uważam,ze żaden suplement nie zastąpi regularnych treningów oraz diety.W tym celu warto najpierw zrobić badanie genetic lab a następnie z raportem z badania wybrać się do dietetyka oraz trenera personalnego.Odchudzanie należy rozpocząć z głową aby nie zaszkodzić swojemu zdrowiu a tego typu suplementy mogą dać chwilowy efekt i bardziej zaszkodzić niż pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

suplementy są po to aby wspierać kurację a nie ją zastępować. jak tak stosuje się slimcea to jak najbardziej OK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak ktoś napisał. Odchudzanie się zacznie jak się zorzumie jak sie to ma osiągnać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Ci odchudzanie z chodakowską nic tak nie daje jak killery z nią. Możesz jej ksiązki kupić w matrasie  , często są też tam na promocji albo online zamów wtedy kurier Ci przywiezie  :Smile:

----------


## menffiza

Ech, takie tabletki w ogóle nie pomagają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi jakoś pomagają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi również  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na allegro slimcea też zamawiać można czy lepiej ze sklepu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie polecam takich tabletek, gdyż uważam, że najlepiej jesc zdrowo a nie łykać tabsy. Moja kuzynka przez tabletki, mało co jadłam bo twierdziła ze tabletki dostarczaja jej wszystko. Efekt? Zatwardzenia i zażywanie dicopegu by uregulować pracę organizmu i ułatwić wypróżnianie. Dlatego grunt to unikanie takich komplikacji i zdrowa dieta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nielegalnych tabsów nei warto. ale polski produkt, zatwierdzony na rynku można. Wystarczy też zainteresować się i sprawdzić skład. Przy slimcea ubocznych skutów nie było u mnie zadnych..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slimcea warto. Ja się nie przeliczyłam.

----------


## portoryk

> kłócicie się o nic. Suplementy to głównie rośliny, naturalne składniki. Sam stosowałem suplement jak się odchudzałem, tyle że ja dobierałem go z składem typowo " męskim" brałem therm line man. Zależało mi by miał w składzie sinetrol, garcinie kambodżę, pieprz kajeński.


też stosowałem ten suplement therm line man, byłem mile zaskoczony że przestałem być zmęczonym flakiem już po tygodniowym stosowaniu, poważnie nie wiem dlaczego ale wpływał na mnie właśnie dodając energii, może to przez tą czystą kofeinę, w każdym razie, na mnie działał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> slimcea warto. Ja się nie przeliczyłam.


ja dopiero zaczynam kurację licząć że osiągne to co większość z Was  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj rozpoczęłam kuracje slimcea. Ciekawe czy zdążę do wakacji :P

----------


## SkuteczneDiety

Na pewno na suplementy nie można tak liczyć, jak na prawdziwy zdrowy styl życia. Diety Odchudzające.net doskonale rozjaśniają wątpliwości związane z odchudzaniem.

----------


## SkuteczneDiety

Na pewno na suplementy nie można tak liczyć, jak na prawdziwy zdrowy styl życia. Diety Odchudzające.net doskonale rozjaśniają wątpliwości związane z odchudzaniem.

----------


## medynar

Ale tak to już jest w naszym społeczeństwie, że każdy woli iść na łatwiznę. Nikt nie chce jeść zdrowo i trochę się poruszać, za to każdy jest pierwszy do łykania tabletek  :Big Grin:  to jest śmieszne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdrowo żyć, posiadać diete to każdy ma, a slimcea stosuje się jako dodatek, wspomagacz.

----------


## medynar

Każdy ma dietę tak? W takim razie pokaż mi to na przykładzie kobiet które faszerują się suplementami przez 3 miesiące, chudną 5kg a potem tyją 15 bo efekt jojo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja żadnego jojo nie mam. Wystarczy nie wracać do starych nawyków żywieniowych...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam nie wierze w żadne tabletki. Tylko dieta, ruch i woda jonizowana. Warto sobie wejść na sklep.osmoza.pl i poczytać jaki wpływ na nasze zdrowie ma właśnie taka woda i szybko zrozumienie że jest ona kluczem do bycia pełnym życia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bez slimcea mogłabym sobie odpuścić odchudzanie. Nie rozumiem dlaczego niektórzy nie rozumiejąc jak działają suplementy od razu je skreślając

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokładnie mam takie same zdanie. Ja slimcea bardzo polecam każdej koleżance która chce trochę lub więcej schudnąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niektóre organizmy faktycznie są toporne, w tym mój. Slimcea to dla mnie wybawienie również

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie dla takich osób on jest. Są osoby które radzą sobie bez suplementów ponieważ takie mają uwarunkowania genetyczne. Ja tylko ze slimcea

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie przejmujcie się takim gadaniem. Ja stosuje slimcea i sobie chwalę, dziki temu jest dużo łatwiej

----------


## medynar

Nie jest, to nie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niektóre organizmy faktycznie są toporne, w tym mój. Slimcea to dla mnie wybawienie również


takie jest też moje zdanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wakacje to wszyscy się odchudzają  :Smile:  ... wiem wiem, ja  też. jeszcze 3kg i kończe kuracje. Oczywiście slimcea  :Smile:

----------


## botek

działanie tabletek odchudzających moim zdaniem musi być przeanalizowane i testowane żeby można się było o nich wypowiadać. Nie można ich skreślać od razu, ja brałem therm line man i moim zdaniem wpływał na mnie korzystanie bo nie czułem się po treningach i diecie taki ospały, redukcja była skuteczna. Brałem go dwa razy dziennie przed śniadaniem a potem przed treningiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokładnie mam takie same zdanie, jednak therma nie stosowałem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja po namowach zamówiłam slimcea. Po kuracji schudlam 13kg i nie miałam żadnego efektu jojo. Wystarczy nie wracać do starych nawyków żywieniowych. To klucz do sukcesu,

----------


## Dag123

Źle się czuje po tych tabletkach... Jakoś tak mdli mnie cały czas. Myślicie, że to wina składników? Moze po prostu czegoś nie toleruje. Ktoś czytał skład i się na tym zna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi ciężko powiedzieć. Ja niczego takiego nie odczuwałam. a ile dni stosujesz?

----------


## Xawelia

Ja teraz używam 2 be slim, to dwuskładnikowy suplement na odchudzanie, fajnie wpływający na organizm. Widzę co tydzień, że wgaga spada i to mnie cieszy. Cieszy mnie też to, że nie mam np. dolegliwości żołądkowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja sie motywowałam z koleżanką jak byłam na kuracji ze Slimcea. Ja schudłam 15kg a koleżanka 14kg w 3 miesiące  :Smile:  bez motywowania siebie było by cieżej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ukończyłam kuracje ze slimcea wiec pozwolilam sobie napisac i bardzo pochwalic ten suplement. Zgadzam się z poprzednimi wpisami na temat pozytywnego działania. Slimcea jest na prawdę skuteczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzisiaj rozpoczełam kuracje ze slim. będe informować.

----------


## indoet93

Terima kasih untuk artikel Anda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powierzyłam swoje kilogramy  :Smile: ) suplementowi Slimcea który zrobił z nimi porządek  :Smile:  :Smile:  schudłam 13kg w 3 miesiecznej kuracji. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja chce od października zacząć kuracje i zrzucić kilka kilogramów do sylwestra... poradzicie coś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja chce od października zacząć kuracje i zrzucić kilka kilogramów do sylwestra... poradzicie coś ?


Stosuj nie przerwanie slimcea przez 3 miesiące i będzie ok :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam slimcea od 7 dni. Rewelacja mniej czuje głódu i przez co mniej jem. Tylkko to co wymaga faktycznie mój organizm. Koniec z obżarstwem hah  :Smile:

----------


## endon

według mnie suplementy są spoko o ile ćwiczysz intensywnie i regularnie. W innym przypadku to tylko placebo, które nie zadziała na ciebie. Nie można liczyć, że będziesz brała tabletki i od razu cudownie schudniesz. Ja np trenuję siłowo 3 razy w tygodniu od 3 lat i wspomagam się immuno colostrum nie po to, żeby schudnąć, tylko po to żeby wspomóc odporność i spotęgować swoją wytrzymałość fizyczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam slimcea od 7 dni. Rewelacja mniej czuje głódu i przez co mniej jem. Tylkko to co wymaga faktycznie mój organizm. Koniec z obżarstwem hah


to się nazywa hamowanie łaknienia. Jest to jeden z efektów właśnie stosowania slimcea. Najbardziej mi to się podoba i pomaga również w utrzymywaniu zaplanowanej diety.

----------


## karlicz

O boziu, jakie to cudowne, schudłam 83 kilo w dwa dni! 
NOT.

----------


## karlicz

O boziu, jakie to cudowne, schudłam 83 kilo w dwa dni! 
NOT.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam problem właśnie z moją silną ( a raczej słabą ) wolą. Przez co szybko wracam do starych nawyków żywieniowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też mam problem właśnie z moją silną ( a raczej słabą ) wolą. Przez co szybko wracam do starych nawyków żywieniowych.


to też moja największa bolączka. Jak stosuje slimcea jest trochę łatwiej przez blokowanie łaknienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jak kilogramy lecą ? u mnie 5kg jak do tej pory.

----------


## Izabel

A ja nic nie schudłam  :Frown:  udało mi się pozbyć 10 kg ale dzięki diecie Karolci. Regularne posiłki to podstawa. Wykluczyłam z diety fast foody i słodycze. Więcej zaczęłam się ruszać i efekty widoczne gołym okiem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja sie motywowałam z koleżanką jak byłam na kuracji ze Slimcea. Ja schudłam 15kg a koleżanka 14kg w 3 miesiące  :Smile:  bez motywowania siebie było by cieżej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosujecie podwójną kurację  6 mc ? można tak bez przerwy ? scvhudłam sporo ale jeszcze kilka kilo bym chętnie schudła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam 2 razy z któtką przerwą wiec można

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kuracje kończe za tydzień. Już mogę podsumować że się zdziwiłam skutecznością suplementu slimcea. Pomogła mi podobnie co większości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy 15kg w 3 miesiące to jest realny cel ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wydaje mi się że tak. Znam osoby które dały radę z podobnymi wynikami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na każdego może działać inaczej. u mnie również pomogło ale nie kierowałam się opiniami tylko sama spróbowałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy 15kg w 3 miesiące to jest realny cel ?


ja schudłam 12kg.. jakbym się bardziej postarała to tak, było by to możliwe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slimcea ile da schudnąć w miesiąc?

----------


## malutka77

Jak używałam Slimcea schudłam tylko 3 kg. Natomiast jak zastosowałam dietę Sandruni pozbyłam się aż 10 kg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wydaje mi się że żeby zwalczyć otyłość to musi być przede wszystkim dieta a następnie suplement który ją wspiera. Mi doskonale pomagają tabletki Slimcea. Hamują łaknienie i przyśpieszają przemianę materii tak bardzo że chudnę nawet 5kg miesięcznie alee pamietajcie też o diecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś pisałam że takie tabletki nie działają i że tylko dieta... teraz wiem że jedno nie wyklucza drugiego. Stosuje Slimcea i mam dalej swoją diete a efekty są dużo lepsze co potwierdza ich działanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minął 35 dzień, na ten moment 4kg spadku wagi. ale też ćwiczę i przyrosły mi mięśnie chyba. Efekt wizualny spory już jest a to dopiero początek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Organizmy są różne. Nieraz dany suplement jest dla kogoś skuteczny, innym razem nie. Ze wszystkich na rynku najbardziej zauważyłam że działa Slimcea. Sama stosuje i również sobie chwalę. 7kg w miesiąc przy opdowiedniej diecie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja siostra zamówiła slimcea ponieważ bardzo jej koleżanka polecała. Pracuje na siłowni przy fitnesie.. 
Siostra schudła w miesiąc 5 kg więc slimcea fajnie działa  :Smile:

----------


## Cyntia

W sumie nigdy nie próbowałam tego suplementu, choć sama nie wiem czy jest mi on potrzebny bo z samej diety i ćwiczeń mam całkiem dobre efekty  :Smile:  może kiedyś się skuszę

----------


## wero01

sport, sport x sport a nie tabletki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dieta oraz suplement slimcea to mój klucz do sukcesu. Odchudzałam się 3 miesiące a teraz utrzymuje dietę. Waga nie wraca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zauwazyliście że tylko  dobre opinie daje  " niezarejestrowany quest"?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zbliżają się wakacje i mam mało czasu ale od początku kwietnia rozpoczęłam też kurację ze slimcea. Widzę już efekty. Drugi miesiąc mam a schudłam już 9kg. Dzięki temu zaczęłam wierzyć że zdążę do wakacji.  :Smile:

----------


## Tartek

Samo picie tego slimcea nic nie da, to tylko lekki wspomagacz, jeśli chce się schudnąć to najpierw dieta + ćwiczenia i do tego jako dodatek slimcea

----------


## OE_Big-Active

Pozwolę sobie dołączyć do dyskusji na bliski mi temat odchudzania. Na dobry początek warto pożegnać się z podjadaniem pomiędzy posiłkami. Na ograniczenie apetytu polecam herbatę funkcjonalną Big-Active Slim Plus, w której składzie znajdziecie m.in. morwę białą, ekstrakt z owoców opuncji figowej, liść hibiskusa, zieloną herbatę, yerba mate i jagody goji. Oprócz redukcji apetytu Slim Plus ogranicza wchłanianie węglowodanów, a w połączeniu ze zbilansowaną dietą i regularną aktywnością fizyczną przyśpiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej.

Zachęcam do zadawania pytań na temat herbat funkcjonalnych Big-Active. Z przyjemnością o nich opowiem i pomogę w doborze odpowiedniej.

Pozdrawiam, 
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## kirian231

No jak na moje to najlepiej udać się do dietetyka
___
Pozdrawiam Anna

----------


## kirian231

No jak na moje to najlepiej udać się do dietetyka
___
Pozdrawiam Anna

----------


## Niemilka

A po takiej herbacie to kiedy można się spodziewać efektów? Niestety podjadanie to jest to, co mnie gubi. Jeśli jest coś, co w miarę bezboleśnie ograniczy mój apetyt, to chętnie spróbuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wolę nie brać tych nieznanych specyfików. Po jednym z nich miałam okropne boleści brzucha. U mówiłam się ze znajomą, że będziemy zamawiać catering dietetyczny. Wybrałyśmy dietbox-a bo miał bardzo dobra ofertę na dania dla uczuleniowców na gluten, laktozę, wegetarian a nawet dla kobiet w ciąży i kobiet karmiących.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slimcea to według mnie numer jeden jeśli chodzi o suplementy które spierają dietę i odchudzanie. Hamują łaknienie najlepiej z wszystkich które stosowałam. Waga leci już po tygodniu stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby chudnąć  trzeba jeść..... Wiele razy byłam na głodówkach i potem tyłam jeszcze bardziej.  Teraz mam 5 razy w tygodniu catering z dietbox pod drzwi i waga spada z przyjemnością i bez uczucia głodu.

----------


## salsax

Dziewczyny, nie wierzcie w te wszystkie magiczne hasła o odchudzających tabletkach, to tylko efekt placebo!  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś jedna Pani dietetyk wyraziła się, że suplementy to tylko 10 % całości odchudzania.... czyli mało.  Ja stosuję dietę pudełkową z dietbox-a dla osób aktywnych fizycznie + cwicze na siłowni + stosuje suplementy.  Waga spada a ja jestem coraz bardziej zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja przy stosowaniu slimcea jak schudłam ponad 10kg bałam się że waga wróci po odstawieniu. Nic takiego nie miało miejsca. Po prostu nie wracajcie do starych nawyków żywieniowych i nie będzie problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie można tak dokładnie oszacować ile % w odchudzaniu to suplementy - to sprawa indywidualna, ja też stosowałam slimcea i jakoś wcześniej bez tego suplementu nie mogłam schudnąć a po zastosowaniu jak dotknięciem czarodziejskiej różdżki waga poleciała w dół - więc nie sądzę ze to było u mnie 10%. Wiadomo suplementy to nie wszystko nie można bazować tylko na nich ale te lepsze super wspierają cały proces zrzucania nadprogramowych kilogramów

----------


## AniaaL

Odchudzanie rozpoczęłam od samej diety, niestety nie uzyskałam zadowalającego efektu. Schudłam dopiero jak koleżanka mi poradziła abym dołączyła do diety slimcea. Nie byłam przekonana że ten suplement zrobi różnicę, a jednak. Efekty znacznie przyśpieszyły, pisze ten komentarz w 2 miesiącu stosowania, wcześniej schudłam 2 kg na samej diecie teraz po 2 miesiącach z slimcea mam 11 kg mniej. Produkt warty swojej ceny.

----------


## Nepattkaa

Ja tam kupiłam sobie odżywkę białkową, witaminy i karnet na siłkę. Zmieniłam całkowicie swój jadłospis i aktualnie - 9 kg na minusie. Można ? można! Wystarczy tylko silna wola i odrobina motywacji. Suple kupuję w Elite Sport Food - zawsze mi tam doradzą i podpowiedzą co, jak i z czym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiele szukałam i dużo razy się zraziłam. Odkąd stosuje figurena problem nadwagi zanika w znacznym stopniu. Polecam figurena koleżankom które szukają jakiegoś środka a nie wiedzą na co się zdecydować. Ja jestem już trochę doświadczona w tej kwestii. figurena to na prawdę dobry wybór. Można schudnąć kilkanaście kilogramów przez pełny okres kuracji 3 miesięcznej.

----------


## rysiek301

Nie ma co liczyć na jakieś cudowne tabletki. Po prostu potrzeba troszkę wysiłku, odpowiednie odżywianie i ruch. Zamiast marnować pieniądze na "bajeczne" specyfiki, lepiej przeznaczyć je na lepszą jakościowo żywność.

----------

